

Ask HN: How can a startup create its own board of advisors? - ankeshk

I know big companies pay an annual fee to their board of advisors.  And they also vest stock options.<p>But how can a startup that can't afford to pay anyone create a board of advisors?  Any tips?<p>If you had to approach someone and ask them to join your startup's board of advisors - what would you tell them to persuade them to join?
======
grellas
This thread (with my two cents thrown in about "window dressing" advisory
boards versus others) addresses some of the compensation issues in a helpful
way:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=876691>

In general, the public company model does not fit early-stage startups and all
compensation at the early stage comes in the form of very small equity pieces,
typically tied to annual service (in VC-funded companies there is often a
small stipend for attending meetings as well).

------
medianama
Ask them to invest in your company

